# Guess I'm a gun nut now



## sigmadog (Aug 6, 2016)

When Dad died in 2012, I came into possession of his handgun, a Colt .45 (1911 - Series 80 - LW Commander). 

The wife and I took a handgun safety course last week and it was there I fired Dad's gun for the first time. I've fired a rifle before, a .22 pea-shooter, but the magic of firearms never grabbed me.

Until now.

Shooting Dad's 1911 was… AMAZING! I loved it. Of course, it hadn't been cleaned and lubricated for many years so it had some feed issues (a lot of stovepipes), but it shot true and straight. Part of the safety course included time on the shooting range and I was on target nearly every time, like I was meant for this gun (or vice versa). 

It was a small class, only 10 people; most of them with lots of shooting experience, surprisingly. Having never fired a handgun before, I won the class competition, becoming Class Champion Marksman. That felt good to this old bird.

I disassembled and cleaned it the next day. It's an amazing piece of engineering; simple, sturdy, and very reliable.

I'm working on setting up a firing range on our property for regular practice. I never thought I would catch the magic of guns, but I get it now. It's not about violence. It's not about power. 

It's about self assurance and protecting personal autonomy in a dangerous and increasingly authoritarian world.


----------



## escorial (Aug 6, 2016)

i much prefer that our police and army have legal use of guns.....i've never seen a gun and never want to.....enjoy dude...


----------



## stevesh (Aug 6, 2016)

Welcome, brother. Yes, it's about personal autonomy and about the Constitution.


----------



## Sleepwriter (Aug 6, 2016)

Don't know how much property you got, but creating a pit with a dirt berms on three sides works well.    I miss having enough land to shoot on.  Plus a lot cheaper than going to the indoor ranges.


----------



## sigmadog (Aug 6, 2016)

Sleepwriter said:


> Don't know how much property you got, but creating a pit with a dirt berms on three sides works well.    I miss having enough land to shoot on.  Plus a lot cheaper than going to the indoor ranges.



We live on 10 acres far away from the suburbs in secluded woody hills. I've got a nice dell just over from the house with steep slopes. I just need to clear the brush out.

The dogs will not be pleased as they're not fond of booms, but they'll survive. Probably stay in the house during shooting time.


----------



## sigmadog (Aug 6, 2016)

stevesh said:


> Welcome, brother. Yes, it's about personal autonomy and about the *Constitution*.



at the moment... I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 6, 2016)

As someone who carries a gun every day...Welcome to the club.   I have a 100 yard rifle range in my backyard along with a pistol range as well,  it was one of the things I wanted when I bought the place I have.  

Why your 1911 stove piped it is because you did what the call limp wristing the gun.  A firm grip on the gun allows the action to work, when the gun goes off the explosion of the power in the bullet does two things,  one is push the bullet down the barrel the other is move the action back to cycle the next round, if you hang on to the gun loosely that energy is absorbed in your hand instead of the frame of the gun which is meant to be stationary.  If you hold the gun firmly this will let the gun stay still and the action work.  The  .45 takes some getting used to.


----------



## sigmadog (Aug 7, 2016)

Plasticweld said:


> Why your 1911 stove piped it is because you did what the call limp wristing the gun.  A firm grip on the gun allows the action to work, when the gun goes off the explosion of the power in the bullet does two things,  one is push the bullet down the barrel the other is move the action back to cycle the next round, if you hang on to the gun loosely that energy is absorbed in your hand instead of the frame of the gun which is meant to be stationary.  If you hold the gun firmly this will let the gun stay still and the action work.  The  .45 takes some getting used to.



That's certainly possible, and I'm not going to argue against an expert except to say that my grip was very firm. The gun hardly bucked at all when I fired. Also, my instructor examined the gun after a couple stove pipes and thought it might need lubrication, as the slide was a bit stiff. Sure enough, when I cleaned it the next day it was bone dry, and the slide action is a lot smoother now. I've had the gun since 2012 and never did anything to it, and who knows how long it sat at my Dad's without attention (he didn't get out much the last few years).

I'll know more once I get out and shoot it some more, but I'm certain I was holding it very tight.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 7, 2016)

escorial said:


> i much prefer that only our police and army have legal use of guns.....i've never seen a gun and never want to.....enjoy dude...



Those are feelings I share entirely.


----------



## dither (Aug 7, 2016)

I would love to have had the experience, but over here? It isn't going to happen, not now.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 7, 2016)

I enjoy firing my gun but only because I'm a good shot. I enjoy firing it in the same way I enjoy crafting a good line of poetry.  It's skill and I enjoy having that skill.


----------



## JustRob (Aug 7, 2016)

Living in the UK I have no context within which to contribute to this thread, for which I am very grateful. I commiserate with those obliged to contemplate the subject. If a thing needs to be done then one should do it well, but one should always question the need.


----------



## escorial (Aug 7, 2016)

JustRob said:


> Living in the UK I have no context within which to contribute to this thread, for which I am very grateful. I commiserate with those obliged to contemplate the subject. If a thing needs to be done then one should do it well, but one should always question the need.




cup of tea old bean......nearly 6


----------



## midnightpoet (Aug 7, 2016)

Many times there is a need; especially here in Texas guns are and have been viewed as necessary tools.  When you're out in the country, there are always dangerous critters like rattle snakes and feral pigs or whatever to pose a danger - and anyone close to the land like we Texans are realize that.  We, and a lot of others here in the U.S. are still close to their frontier heritage ,and guns are part of that.  Yes, there are some who go off the deep end on this, but responsible gun owners practice responsibility, safety, and education.  The fact that some others don't is a matter that you can't fix stupid (and I don't even own a gun).


----------



## dither (Aug 7, 2016)

escorial said:


> cup of tea old bean......nearly 6



Don't be fooled by that, he has  sandwitches, quarter cut, loaded with cucumber, and he takes no prisoners.


----------



## ppsage (Aug 7, 2016)

You'll shoot your eye out.


----------



## sigmadog (Aug 7, 2016)

About a year ago I went out to a shooting range (actually more like a  gravel pit) with my niece. She and her boyfriend wanted to take us  shooting. I didn't shoot the guns because I hadn't any training and I won't play with dangerous things unless I know what the hell I'm doing. But I had my camera and took a few  shots of my own.

Here's an interesting sequence I call "Firearms Training: Lesson #1" and yes, I actually caught the bullets in the photos.


----------



## kilroy214 (Aug 7, 2016)

There's nothing wrong with owning and operating a firearm as long as you respect it for what it is and what it is capable of (with great power comes great responsibility)

I own several, some for hunting, some for personal safety, and some for sport. 

It's like Shane said in the movie, "A gun is a tool, Marian; no better or no worse than any other tool: an axe, a shovel or anything. A gun is as good or as bad as the man using it."

I'm glad you enjoyed, Sigma. A 1911 is a sturdy piece, and it will last several generations if cared for.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 7, 2016)

I believe that there should be restrictions on owning a gun.  It should require a license and a background/mental health check. I'm not going to argue over whether it is a necessary evil or not to own one as I already do.


----------



## dither (Aug 7, 2016)

kilroy214 said:


> There's nothing wrong with owning and operating a firearm as long as you respect it for what it is and what it is capable of (with great power comes great responsibility)
> 
> I own several, some for hunting, some for personal safety, and some for sport.
> 
> It's like Shane said in the movie, "A gun is a tool, Marian; no better or no worse than any other tool: an axe, a shovel or anything. A gun is as good or as bad as the man using it."




Life eh?

It is what it is.


----------



## dale (Aug 7, 2016)

escorial said:


> i much prefer that our police and army have legal use of guns.....i've never seen a gun and never want to.....enjoy dude...



lol. ummm...with the corruption in today's government? i'd feel safer in a room with charlie manson than i would expecting those
people to rightfully protect me. sorry. i trust me over the government. i'd rather not be a chicken in a henhouse guarded by wolves.


----------



## escorial (Aug 7, 2016)

bent cops for sure but i'm not in the mix..the police i see are all traffic and rookies who kind a wanna help....cluck ,cluck


----------



## sigmadog (Aug 7, 2016)

midnightpoet said:


> Many times there is a need; especially here in Texas guns are and have been viewed as necessary tools.  When you're out in the country, there are always dangerous critters like rattle snakes and feral pigs or whatever to pose a danger - and anyone close to the land like we Texans are realize that.  We, and a lot of others here in the U.S. are still close to their frontier heritage ,and guns are part of that.  Yes, there are some who go off the deep end on this, but responsible gun owners practice responsibility, safety, and education.  The fact that some others don't is a matter that you can't fix stupid (and I don't even own a gun).



Out here we've got bear, coyotes, bobcats, mountain lions, and moose. Additionally, wolves are making a comeback and I occasionally find myself in grizzly territory. I'm not looking to shoot any of these critters anytime soon – if I'm not gonna eat it, why shoot it? – but having the ability to defend myself and mine in the event of a dangerous encounter is not only a right, I see it as an obligation.

Also, I shouldn't neglect to mention the occasional human predator, a species which also seems to be making a comeback. I'm sure you've heard the phrase, "When seconds count, the police are minutes away." There is much truth in that.


----------



## The Green Shield (Aug 8, 2016)

*MOD REMINDER:* Hey, just wanted to let you all know that if this turns into a gun debate on whether or not people should be allowed to possess firearms, etc. we will deal with this thread accordingly. We don't want a heated, political discussion folks. :] Carry on.

As for me, I always thought the revolver used in the Old West was badass.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 8, 2016)

It always amazes me how Americans cannot see the relationship between the number of guns owned and the number of Americans who die by shooting. Far more Americans die from accidental discharges than die by shooting in the UK in about 5 or 10 years. Last year, the police in the UK discharged a weapon 17 times and each was investigated while the officer was put on desk duties - Why so low? Because only few officers carry guns, and if the police don't then your ordinary criminal won't as he knows he's not going to get shot at at by half a dozen incompetents who all think they are Dirty Harry. From this side of the pond it sometimes seems that many Americans have joined the race to win the Darwin Award. Most people, who are not trained and practised, couldn't hit a door at 5 yards with a hand-gun, leave alone a rattlesnake.

I saw an interview with a Texan who owned a gun for "Self-defence," and being a responsible gun owner, kept it in his safe. Self defense against whom? Was a hot burglar going to wait while he asked his wife if she remembered the combination? The self defence argument is totally spurious as is the wilful misreading of the constitution; 1776 is a long time ago and the British have left.

Earlier in this thread there was a photograph of a woman firinga gun while grinning at the camera - Really safe, firing a gun at something you are not looking at... 

Yes, I do know what I'm talking about, having owned and air rifle, competition shot with a Lee Enfield .303 (I have a medal somewhere) and being the owner, and user, of a Webley .22 air pistol.

Give an irresponsible person a gun and sooner or later he is going to want to shoot at a live target...

There will be letters.


----------



## The Green Shield (Aug 8, 2016)

Bloggsworth said:


> It always amazes me how Americans cannot see the relationship between the number of guns owned and the number of Americans who die by shooting. Far more Americans die from accidental discharges than die by shooting in the UK in about 5 or 10 years. Last year, the police in the UK discharged a weapon 17 times and each was investigated while the officer was put on desk duties - Why so low? Because only few officers carry guns, and if the police don't then your ordinary criminal won't as he knows he's not going to get shot at at by half a dozen incompetents who all think they are Dirty Harry. From this side of the pond it sometimes seems that many Americans have joined the race to win the Darwin Award. Most people, who are not trained and practised, couldn't hit a door at 5 yards with a hand-gun, leave alone a rattlesnake.
> 
> I saw an interview with a Texan who owned a gun for "Self-defence," and being a responsible gun owner, kept it in his safe. Self defense against whom? Was a hot burglar going to wait while he asked his wife if she remembered the combination? The self defence argument is totally spurious as is the wilful misreading of the constitution; 1776 is a long time ago and the British have left.
> 
> ...


Did you not read my post? I will post it again.

*"MOD REMINDER: Hey, just wanted to let you all know that if this turns into a gun debate on whether or not people should be allowed to possess firearms, etc. we will deal with this thread accordingly."

Failure to do this, and there will be mod intervention.*


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 8, 2016)

The Green Shield said:


> Did you not read my post? I will post it again.
> 
> *"MOD REMINDER: Hey, just wanted to let you all know that if this turns into a gun debate on whether or not people should be allowed to possess firearms, etc. we will deal with this thread accordingly."
> 
> Failure to do this, and there will be mod intervention.*



Sorry.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 8, 2016)

dale said:


> lol. ummm...with the corruption in today's government? i'd feel safer in a room with charlie manson than i would expecting those
> people to rightfully protect me. sorry. i trust me over the government. i'd rather not be a chicken in a henhouse guarded by wolves.


 "911, can I help you?"
"Yes, well um, terribly sorry to bother you.."
"No, it's quite all right, as long as it's a real emergency."
"Well, I'm pretty sure..."
"Oh... What is it?"
"I'm in the World Trade Center and the building is on fire."
"Oh that... Yes, we have had other calls..."
"So what should I do?"
"Remain calm and wait for the authorities."
"Are you sure.."
"Uhm, well, yes. That's why we have the authorities- they'll take care of it. You just sit tight and wait."
"Right. Okay then. Sorry to bother."
"Quite all right. That's what we're here for. Have a nice day."
"Yes, you too. Uhm, cheers then."
"Goodbye, sir.."


----------



## JustRob (Aug 8, 2016)

With this talk of guns and their almost complete absence from British society I am getting some weird crosstalk in my mind. In the lunchtime news today it was reported that Brits are lying about their consumption of calories, which is apparently ruining government statistics regarding obesity. It occurred to me that probably more people die here from eating cream cakes than gunfire. So how did I make a connection between cream cakes and guns as causes of death? Well perhaps it was down to that other report, that it is now forty years since release of the film _Bugsy Malone_. Now that really was fun with guns, wasn't it? It's now a theatrical musical in London, by the way.

Don't mind me. I just thought this thread could do with some well aimed soothing cream.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 8, 2016)

Sigma, my family has always been hunters (not me, though) and we grew up with guns in the house, were taught to respect them. Target shooting is an enjoyable endeavor, can even be a zen experience.  I carry a pistol when I'm out on my property, especially when hubby is off somewhere doing other stuff, out of sight. There are occasional bobcats, bears and wild boars about and you never know about the two legged ornery critters that may wander up.


----------



## sigmadog (Aug 8, 2016)

Bloggsworth said:


> Earlier in this thread there was a photograph of a woman firinga gun while grinning at the camera - Really safe, firing a gun at something you are not looking at...



No. Not safe at all. That was the point of the photo - to show smart vs. not-so-smart. Congratulations on figuring that out.

FYI: The woman in the photo is my niece. 

I was the photographer. 

In both situations she was shooting into a pile of dirt. 

She may have killed some innocent ants that never did nothing to nobody. Oh well. Circle of Life, Baby.


----------



## Wandering Man (Aug 8, 2016)

The Green Shield said:


> *MOD REMINDER:* Hey, just wanted to let you all know that if this turns into a gun debate on whether or not people should be allowed to possess firearms, etc. we will deal with this thread accordingly. We don't want a heated, political discussion folks. :] Carry on.
> 
> As for me, I always thought the revolver used in the Old West was badass.



There's a way you can play with those:

https://youtu.be/FYAwxXSQZwY

https://youtu.be/T2goc61iFH4

http://www.sassnet.com/clubs/Clubs_list.php?state=Alabama

It's the Single Action Shooting Society (SASS).  Just show up for one of their shoots and somebody will point you downrange and put one of those old west revolvers in your hand.


----------



## wainscottbl (Aug 25, 2016)

I am about to move to an urban setting.  I'm not too scared, but I do want a gun. The crime rate is higher there, and I will, let's say...stand out. It's nothing prejudicial, but a white man stands out, just like in the suburbs a...you get me. I'm glad for you. Always good to be safe, even in the suburbs. Different kind of danger there, but a very real one. But guns are just plain fun. It's like being a sorry ass excuse for Napoleon. POWER TRIP!!!

NOTE: Main reason for MY defense is the crime rate is higher. I've looked at the statistics. But it's not as bad as other areas. This seems to be a mild part of urbania. My parents are worried sick, but suburban and country folk below it out of proportion I figure. But the higher the crime rate, the more reason to have a gun. Then again, just have one. You never know. That, and it's fun!!!! BANG!!


----------



## sigmadog (Aug 25, 2016)

My wife is interested in trying out a .22 LR revolver for personal protection. She tried two 9mm semi-auto handguns but had problems with the slide on a Springfield XD, and the Ruger 9mm had crazy recoil. If she likes the revolver, we might look around for a 9mm version, or just stick with a .22 - it's better than nothing.

I need to find a good holster for my 1911 for when I'm out in the backwoods. Lots of hungry critters out here. Even the wolves are making a comeback.

Also, with recent wildfires in our area, I've been doing a lot of thinking about survival issues. Obviously with fire, we'd need a Get-Out-Now bag. But with other potential catastrophes (storms, power grid failure, volcano – hey, it happened to us in 1980 – terrorism, etc.), we need to be able to survive on our own for who knows how long. We're in better shape in this regard than most, with a generator, a well, and a pretty good stock of food, but there's always more that can be done. I was never a boy scout, but the motto "Be Prepared" is making a lot of sense these days.

Whatever happens, I don't want to be sitting around waiting for the Gov't to save me. I've seen them in action, and I'm less and less impressed.


----------



## wainscottbl (Aug 25, 2016)

sigmadog said:


> Whatever happens, I don't want to be sitting around waiting for the Gov't to save me. I've seen them in action, and I'm less and less impressed.



We've been conditioned to think we NEED them to save us. There is the other extreme though. I know this girl with a huge, insane complex. "F*ck the police". And not just a silly, juvenile thing. This is a grown, intelligent woman. She seriously thinks that we absolutely do not need to police and that we can survive and protect ourselves and neighbors with our guns. She thought that cop who shot the man pulled over was a baby because he was in near tears. It's called having humanity. She's probably never been to war, or dealt seriously with a veteran. But then I have friends that think the government is the go to. "You can just call the police." Even if they are there in less than five minutes....nevermind...some people cannot do basic logic. I'm surprised they got past 1 + 1 in school. And the idea that you don't need a handgun--let me carry my shotgun around, or let me get it out of my closet. Handguns are cool and convenient. Besides, the cops can be as bat-shit crazy as a civilian with a gun. I've seen the videos of them tazing people. And they have guns? And I'm not supposed to? If I knew kung-fu, sure.


----------



## sigmadog (Aug 25, 2016)

I have little to add except to say that as I get older I'm more inclined to avoid people in general. They're entertaining to study, but highly unpredictable - particularly in groups.


----------

